# Sally Beauty Supply - Reccomendations!



## sugersoul (Jul 11, 2005)

Last week i finally went into Sally Beauty for the first time, and brought a heat-protecting spray. it was the best!! better than any salon one i have ever brought , and it only cost me 3.99!

i am planning to get a deep conditioner and a shine enhancer from sally beauty supply. any reccomendations from there?


----------



## LuckyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I went to Sally's and bought the Jazzing on Janelles recomendation but have yet to try it because I have been on vacation. It is a hair glosser (in color clear).


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 12, 2005)

I used to use Ion Amplifying Volume Builder (a spray to use before blow drying). I really liked it, but I like to try lots of brands so I didn't stick with it.


----------



## Anna (Jul 12, 2005)

oooooo is it the beyond the zone one? i have it and its AMAZING


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 12, 2005)

I generally like their generic products in Sally's... Instead of buying the actual Paul Mitchell products, I'd pick up their generic ones, save a ton of money and then still get great product... other than that, I love Sally's for their combs and brushes and to pick up samples of new products...


----------



## sugersoul (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* I generally like their generic products in Sally's... Instead of buying the actual Paul Mitchell products, I'd pick up their generic ones, save a ton of money and then still get great product... other than that, I love Sally's for their combs and brushes and to pick up samples of new products...



*totally agree, before i use to always spend hundereds of dollars on sephora or salons, buying expensive hair products



cause i thought they would work better...** *

* then when i tried this ion spray, it looked like it came straight from the dollar store, but it worked so much better, and cheaper too~!*

* *

* that's why i am hoping to find a hair repair treatment /shine enhancer (probably go for the Jazzing reccomendation)*


----------



## quelinda (Jul 14, 2005)

Howdy!

If you are looking for a shine enhancer you have got to try Sally's generic version of Paul Mitchell Slick Works!!:






It is wonderfull to say the least, it will give you a high shine almost wet look without a sticky/greasey feel just using two dime size amounts. The only problem that I can say is that I have to apply it everyday to get that wet look (when I want to put my hair up), however the buildup is not to bad (note I have 4a hair, people with fine hair may have to use less). Also try it out when you want to blow out your hair, real nice.


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 21, 2005)

hi kinda new

check out the MotownGirl.com web page for natural hair





Originally Posted by *QurlySq* I generally like their generic products in Sally's... Instead of buying the actual Paul Mitchell products, I'd pick up their generic ones, save a ton of money and then still get great product... other than that, I love Sally's for their combs and brushes and to pick up samples of new products...


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 24, 2005)

I like the Ion alcohol free hair spray. I spray some on my fingers and wipe it over my brows to set brow makeup.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm definitely impressed with the Generic's and the Beyond the Zone products... they are just like the expensive brands


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 29, 2005)

I buy alot from Sallys. The nail files are super cheap. I also buy all my hair dye products there (ask the ladies @ work there and they'll tell you how to mix it - it's super easy) it's cheaper than the box kits in the stores even! I love the disposable shower caps for deep conditioning treatments, and at home hair dying. I even buy the generic biolage products and love them. I don't recomend the beyond the zone flat ironing spray if you have thin hair like I do. Otherwise I hear its excellent! I've saved major $$$ @ Sallys! Also spend the $5 for the sallys beauty card that gives you a discount on all items. I saved over $3 on my purchase yesterday alone and that will more than pay for the card in 2 trips!


----------



## miss_lovely (Aug 2, 2005)

the Aura gel is the bestttt gel ever and it's only like 5.99?

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/6234/623476

LOVEEEE Beyond the Zone Get 'n Cream

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/6100/140032 (3.99?)

Feria Conditioner or L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner are the best deep conditioner everrrr (use once or twice a week only or will weigh hair down)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1480/500485 (5.99?)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1215/500342 (9.99 to 11.99)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

I actually was at Sally's yesterday to buy some "Top Stick" (yes, the infamous 'toupee' tape that kept J-Lo's green dress ON her body! LOL



)

I ended up picking up quite a few hair things... so far - so good!! (As with all the Beyond the Zone products) BTZ usually has a chart to tell you what all their products compare to... and they're all high end things!





I got:

BTZ Straight Shot - Straightening Balm

BTZ Turn up the Heat - Flat iron protectant spray

BTZ After Shock (I think its called - its in the shower) - conditoner booster

TresSemme 4+4 Styling Mousse

Clairol 'For Perms Only' - curling spray

'Stylists lingo' water spray bottle

Top Stick Toupee tape... (went to a wedding yesterday, and the top of my dress was a bit big... if i didn't keep pulling it down - my chest would be partially hanging out! lol - it's a cris-cross type top) but it sorta worked... guess it's better on skin-to-material applications instead of material-to-material ones...)

Here's me &amp; Leo @ the reception hall





and yes, I used all the BTZ stuff - possibly too much, it was kinda dirty feeling...


----------



## Marisol (Aug 2, 2005)

What a cute couple! You look great J!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* What a cute couple! You look great J! Thanks luv! :icon_love


----------

